# Amazing Race 9 starts 2/28



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race9/

I'm hoping the awful family version didn't ruin this show for me.

Danielle and Dani - Team Busty?

BJ and Tyler - I think I'm gonna like these guys

Monica - H.O.T.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Desiree ain't too shabby neither. 

I can't wait for this to come back. I wasn't a super-hater of the family edition, but I will definitely welcome the return of the regular edition. It's gonna be great.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

I think this should be a great season-- as they want to regain some of the momentum they lost with "8"


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool, I was hoping it would not be too late before the new one started.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

crowfan said:


> Desiree ain't too shabby neither.


Yeah, she kind of resembels Alyssa Milano (sp?).


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome! I can't wait for the new season to start. Glad we aren't waiting too long.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

So are those two guys closeted or WHAT?


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

I'm really interested to see whether the Family Edition ruined the show for me. I'm really hoping it didn't, because before it, TAR was probably in my top 5 favorite shows on TV.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Marco said:


> So are those two guys closeted or WHAT?


Don't have a read on Scott but that John character is in the closet as about as far as Rosie or Ellen where. 

That picture had to be taken just as he was about to belt out a show tune.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Great glad to see it's back to 2 player teams.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Dani and Danielle....


:up: :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Marco said:


> So are those two guys closeted or WHAT?


Road trips to Provincetown, MA? Nah.

Looks like we have another "do we tell them we're gay?" couple, ala Reichen and Chip. I just hope they don't spend the first three episodes wondering if they should tell the other teams, like every 5 minutes. Look, guys, don't make a big deal out of it...you worry about it more than they do, likely.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

John & Scott... what a weird bio. "John, who is single" and "Scott, who is in sales." Um, so is Scott married or partnered? Provincetown certainly raises a pink flag.

BJ & Tyler - obviously this season's clowns.


----------



## Scubee (Mar 2, 2005)

The character's make or break this show. Here's hoping to something...ANYTHING...better than Fam Edition.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Road trips to Provincetown, MA? Nah.
> 
> Looks like we have another "do we tell them we're gay?" couple, ala Reichen and Chip. I just hope they don't spend the first three episodes wondering if they should tell the other teams, like every 5 minutes. Look, guys, don't make a big deal out of it...you worry about it more than they do, likely.


It doesn't sound like they're a couple... it sounds like they're friends like Team Cha Cha Cha.

I'm psyched and ready for another season. I'd like to try to forget about the last season. It was still fun to watch, but it didn't hold up to the original formula.


----------



## TiVaholic (Nov 29, 2000)

I was just wondering about this the other day.

I saw the thread, and somehow read 9-28-2006, and was wondering why people were saying they were glad we don't have to wait too long. Oops!


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

My wife called me this morning and said an attorney at her firm in Chicago is on this season.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

phodg said:


> My wife called me this morning and said an attorney at her firm in Chicago is on this season.


WooHoo! Another season with the possibility of inside scoop after each episode!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yea I cancelled my season pass after 2 episodes of the last season. I like the faster pace of going from country to country better than watching a family bicker in their Suburban on the interstate between Knoxville and New Orleans, I could load the car up and have that experience myself over a weekend. 

Team Bolt-On should be a good eye candy factor, but I don't think they'll make it far. I will root for team Phish-head (BJ and Tyler). My prediction is that Joseph and Monica will be the train-wreck team this season. They haven't been together too long and Monica appears to be a Southern Belle, and I predict we will constantly see them confessionalizing that they just don't know if each other is "the one." Not trying to be stereotypical, but they seem to fit the profile.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

IMHO Family Edition worked out in the end (still not quite as good as most of the regular seasons), but the early episodes were a little akward.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm betting Monica's tank tops will be the highlight of the season for me.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

phodg said:


> My wife called me this morning and said an attorney at her firm in Chicago is on this season.


looks like that would be Ray & Yolanda.

Hopefully there will be an early exit by Lisa & Joni.


> This outgoing twosome are loud, rambunctious, and each stand over six feet tall. If they win the $1 million prize, both Lisa & Joni admit that they would like to get some plastic surgery.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't wait. I love this show. I even liked the Family Edition, although I'll admit it wasn't as good as the regular versions.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

By far one of my favorite shows...if not THE...can't wait!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> It doesn't sound like they're a couple... it sounds like they're friends like Team Cha Cha Cha.


Yeah, I noticed that when I went back and read the bio. It's quite possible they have had no involvement whatsoever.

Danielle and Dani...is it required that each season have two "hot women with fake chests" who think they can win this thing by batting their eyes at helpless men? Egads.

Still, I'm quite looking forward to this *normal* TAR season. I was still watching Family Edition by the end, but wanted things back to the way they should be, bad.


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Interesting. I'm already putting my chips on BJ and Tyler. They seem like they could have the best personality/attitude and patience to get far in the race. Can't wait!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Danielle and Dani...is it required that each season have two "hot women with fake chests" who think they can win this thing by batting their eyes at helpless men? Egads.


You won't see me complaining.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

<hulk voice> Team David & Lori SMASH! </hulk voice>

Team Phish look like fun .. but I'm betting they are the first elimination.

I think the TAR execs say.. "We need a team of 2 hot girls.. and a team of 2 hot guys to compliment them ... throw in the black team .. and the senior team... OH .. bring in that gay couple... and team 'dating.. broke up.. but dating again '..The rest are random choices.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

We've got a very interesting bunch this season. None of them really look like they're weak, on first glance, though I'd bet on the mother-daughter team of Wanda & Desiree to depart first.

Fran & Barry seem like they could be the next Meredith & Gretchen, and possibly even advance further than they did.

My early favorites are BJ & Tyler. They seem like they have enough experience and personality to make it very far in the race.

Game on!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The one thing that would be cool if they carried over from the family edition, would be to have past TAR alums appearing in the show....that was fun.....


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Even though I'm the least PC person I know, I'm still sort of surprised by how white the teams are once again. Maybe the producers are just appealing to the viewer demographics?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> My early favorites are BJ & Tyler. They seem like they have enough experience and personality to make it very far in the race.


I concur. World travelers that speak several languages should help a bit. The fact that they don't look boring will also be a plus. If the race heads to Amsterdam, however, we may never see them again.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

Here's a spoilers link, if you're into that kind of conjecture, etc.

SPOILER BELOW:

http://community.realitytvworld.com/boards/DCForumID37/1285.shtml


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

After graduating from Harvard, BJ moved to California to pursue surfing, karate and frisbee.

His parents must be so proud.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

BJ & Tyler look fun, and well-equipped with their extensive travel and languages. If they don't wander off or something.  Plus, they look like they're the type of team which enjoys the run...which is always a plus in my book on this show.

I'm wondering who the Couple America Will Hate will be. I'll put in an early bet for Lake & Michelle.



> Lake is a dentist who has limited traveling experience outside of the United States. While he describes himself as energetic and motivated, Michelle notes that he's your typical Type A personality, very impatient and always looking for ways to do it better.
> 
> Michelle is a stay-at-home mother of three who works part-time in Lake's office. She claims that she's much more laid back than her husband and hopes this won't cause friction between the two while taking part on THE AMAZING RACE.


In other news, I'm betting the TAR producers hope she's wrong.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

In the words of Steven Tyler and Aerosmith:

Pink is my favorite color.......


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

My favorite team so far is Monica.

Monica.

Monica.

Monica.

I like the way that sounds...

Monica.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

And I call dibs on the team name for BJ & Tyler: Seth & Munchie.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> My favorite team so far is Monica.
> 
> Monica.
> 
> ...


C'mon; get it right. It's....

<Phil Koegan>
Monicer
</Phil Koegan>


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I concur. World travelers that speak several languages should help a bit. The fact that they don't look boring will also be a plus. If the race heads to Amsterdam, however, we may never see them again.


Man, I laughed so hard when I read that last line I spit my gum out!!! From reading the first line of the Bio and looking at them I KNEW they were from Frisco!! Amazing how that culture still thrives there. But I think they will be fun AND good racers. Will also have to root for the chesty ones since they are local (not to mention easy on the eyes).


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Will also have to root for the chesty ones since they are local (not to mention easy on the eyes).


Dude, you need to get out more. Danielle may have some limited appeal to the NY/NJ big-hair constituency, but she is not particularly good-looking in a real sense. Dani is slightly better looking.

And you, of course, will be immune to this little tidbit from the bio: 


> Armed with bold personalities and a fearless attitude, the duo believes that anything is possible with good looks _*and thick accents*_, which they aren't afraid to use if it helps them to win the $1 million prize.


But Monica, on the other hand...


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

why do straight guys allow themselves to be called "BJ" ??


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> Dude, you need to get out more. Danielle may have some limited appeal to the NY/NJ big-hair constituency, but she is not particularly good-looking in a real sense. Dani is slightly better looking.
> 
> And you, of course, will be immune to this little tidbit from the bio:
> 
> But Monica, on the other hand...


Well one's person's frog is another person's princess 

And I like THICK Accents. Got one myself


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> And I like THICK Accents. Got one myself


A bad Boston accent is the only rival to the NY/NJ terrible accent. My son is now 2, and I have to be watchful for the next 15 years or so to make sure he doesn't pick one up...


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

David Platt said:


> C'mon; get it right. It's....
> 
> <Phil Koegan>
> Monicer
> </Phil Koegan>


hahahahah! 

That is so true. I look forward to Phil's pronouciations every season.

Looking forward to the race. Interested to see how it works out. I wasn't a Family Edition hater, but, I'm anxious to get back to the *real* race.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> A bad Boston accent is the only rival to the NY/NJ terrible accent. My son is now 2, and I have to be watchful for the next 15 years or so to make sure he doesn't pick one up...


I like accents. I think it gives a person character!! My favorite all time accent is with a woman from Atlanta who had an Asian/Southern accent. It was just verrrry strange and oddly sexy 

To me the worst accent is having NO accent, as they "claim" to have in the Midwest. I always wondered how that became the "definitive American accent".


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't notice the thick accents when Danni/Danniele did their ..."and we like boys" preview thing.

But anyways, this season looks awesome. I'm rooting for the strange guys BJ and Tyler, and Wanda and Desiree so far. The locations that have mentioned for this season look great. Glad they are going to new places. Definetely glad they aren't traversing around North America again in SUVs.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

NOTE: It appears TAR 9 will air at 10 PM ET/PT, not the usual 9 PM ET/PT slot.

From a CBS press release:



> THE AMAZING RACE 9, which premieres with a two-hour broadcast on Tuesday, Feb. 28 (9:00-11:00 PM, ET/PT), will move to a new time period on Tuesday (10:00-11:00 PM, ET/PT), effective March 7.
> 
> THE UNIT stars Dennis Haysbert, Scott Foley, Robert Patrick, Regina Taylor, Max Martini, Michael Irby, Demore Barnes, Abby Brammell and Audry Marie Anderson.


Heads up for SPs or ARWLs, or those who watch live.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

OOOOHhhhhh 10 PM? Does that mean we will get more sexy shots and cussing?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> OOOOHhhhhh 10 PM? Does that mean we will get more sexy shots and cussing?


I am sooo glad I get CBS from the east coast. There's no way we would be able to watch it the same night that it airs otherwise.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> OOOOHhhhhh 10 PM? Does that mean we will get more sexy shots and cussing?


I doubt it. I would guess that the show is already in the can and this scheduling decision was only made in the last few days when it became apparent that Love Monkey wasn't cutting it. I'm actually pretty surprised by this move because I thought that TAR was a show that many families liked to watch together and this helped add to its ratings. I don't think many families will be able to sit together and watch it now that it's on so late.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> I doubt it. I would guess that the show is already in the can and this scheduling decision was only made in the last few days when it became apparent that Love Monkey wasn't cutting it. I'm actually pretty surprised by this move because I thought that TAR was a show that many families liked to watch together and this helped add to its ratings. I don't think many families will be able to sit together and watch it now that it's on so late.


I'm a little worried about that, too. I mean, though I do occasionally watch it live... I have a TiVo and it doesn't really bother me (and I'm a late nighter anyway). I just worry how it'll affect the show's ratings and such.

I mean, Tuesday at 9 PM ET/PT seems so natural.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> I doubt it. I would guess that the show is already in the can and this scheduling decision was only made in the last few days when it became apparent that Love Monkey wasn't cutting it. I'm actually pretty surprised by this move because I thought that TAR was a show that many families liked to watch together and this helped add to its ratings. I don't think many families will be able to sit together and watch it now that it's on so late.


I am really worried about the future of this show. I can see if they needed to make a time change to get away from AI they could have moved it to 8pm instead of 10pm. I am hoping they are not going by the rating numbers for "The Family Edition" when making this decision. Thank God for tivo!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> I am really worried about the future of this show. I can see if they needed to make a time change to get away from AI they could have moved it to 8pm instead of 10pm. I am hoping they are not going by the rating numbers for "The Family Edition" when making this decision. Thank God for tivo!!



Moving it to 8 pm would directly conflict with AI. Staying in the 9 pm slot conflicts with House (or the occasional 2 hour ep of AI). So moving to 10 pm is definitely going to get it away from AI, but will they gain viewers because of that or lose viewers because of the lateness?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Generally speaking, I think TAR should be at 9 PM ET/PT, "as God intended". 

I think it's gone up against 2 hour "Idol" episodes before and done OK.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Moving it to 8 pm would directly conflict with AI. Staying in the 9 pm slot conflicts with House (or the occasional 2 hour ep of AI). So moving to 10 pm is definitely going to get it away from AI, but will they gain viewers because of that or lose viewers because of the lateness?


My bad!!
Having never watched a minute of AI I thought it was on at 9pm and that was why they were moving. Well in that case this move makes no sense at all.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just saw a promo for the race and it appears that the starting point is:


Spoiler



Red Rocks Ampitheater outside of Denver, CO.


Can't wait for them to get directly on a plane and get out of the U.S.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Can't wait for them to get directly on a plane and get out of the U.S.


And looking at all the promos, CBS is clearly aware that the show getting off the international path wasn't popular. "LOOK! WE'RE GOING ALL AROUND THE WORLD AGAIN! 58 COUNTRIES! YOUR FAVORITE SHOW IS BACK! PLEASE FORGIVE US FOR THAT 'FAMILY EDITION' CRAP! WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WE WERE THINKING!"

Or words to that effect.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Woohoo, "The Amazing Race 9" is in the guide data! Get a Season Pass.



Spoiler



the episode title is "Here We Go, Baby, Off to Win A Million Bucks!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Inundated said:


> And looking at all the promos, CBS is clearly aware that the show getting off the international path wasn't popular. "LOOK! WE'RE GOING ALL AROUND THE WORLD AGAIN! 58 COUNTRIES! YOUR FAVORITE SHOW IS BACK! PLEASE FORGIVE US FOR THAT 'FAMILY EDITION' CRAP! WE DON'T KNOW WHAT WE WERE THINKING!"
> 
> Or words to that effect.


Even the one before the National Lampoon Vacation version they went 1/2 way round the world, then turned around and came back.

I'm ready for the comeback season.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Even the one before the National Lampoon Vacation version they went 1/2 way round the world, then turned around and came back.
> 
> I'm ready for the comeback season.


I'll just be cheering that they won't start the first two or three shows stuck in New York, Maryland and Pennsylvania. 

The way they've been promoing TAR9, I'm surprised Phil hasn't come on to do a promo apologizing for "FE"...


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

I watch the first couple shows each season and think I won't be interested enough to watch the rest. Ha! If there is a 12 step program for breaking my TAR addiction, no thanks. I'm enjoying the ride.

Here and there I read about how they find the different teams. Sometimes they walk up to people on vacation and ask them if they'd like to join up. Other times, they select them from the casting calls they set up at various U.S. locations. I prefer the rookie aspect of it better than watching someone like Rob and Amba (Amber) getting help from strangers because of their previous television exposure. It's still nice that the TAR producers shake it up a bit, regardless. But it seems they do have a certain team formula they use from season to season.

Don't forget not only to record TAR 9, which I think has its air time changing after the two hour opener on Feb. 28 9PM Eastern, but also the CBS Early Show the day after TAR airs. The last to arrive team usually appears and has a chat. IOW, they've been PHILiminated.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

Very interesting this global phenomenon. Only 100K, but good for our friends abroad.

http://www.axn-asia.com/buzzsites/the_amazing_race_asia/press.html
http://www.axn-asia.com/buzzsites/the_amazing_race_asia/


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

This is hilarious!


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn the rules, I'm *STOKED*! Who else is ready for the best TV show _ever_ to come back on? I know I am. This is one of the very few shows I will actually watch live and endure commercials so as to not have to wait to see it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey, I just found out I sort of know people in the race. Fran and Barry......Barry was a former partner in the Urology practice he had with one of my Dad's best friends. My parents remind me they are sort of cooky.....goes along with their bio I guess.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> Hey, I just found out I sort of know people in the race. Fran and Barry......Barry was a former partner in the Urology practice he had with one of my Dad's best friends. My parents remind me they are sort of cooky.....goes along with their bio I guess.


Oooh...maybe you can get us some inside information. If I remember correctly, the attorney from Chicago is likewise somehow acquainted with someone on this board as well...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I love TAR! It is the only reality show still on that I have seen every single episode of. (too bad for The Mole)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I actually turned my dad onto it in the last year or so. He has actually seen all the old episodes in re-run and is a big fan.. Kind of funny to see him so mad about last season's family episode.

I still have not watched the last three shows from last season, as the entire show was just not the same TAR. Really looking forward to them getting back on track.

It does raise an interesting question... I believe Amazing Race has one every year there has been a reality show category in the Emmy Awards. There is no way they can win for last season is there?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

marksman said:


> It does raise an interesting question... I believe Amazing Race has one every year there has been a reality show category in the Emmy Awards. There is no way they can win for last season is there?


When is "last season?"

When they win, is it for the whole TV season? Or is it for one TAR season, of which there are 2 in a TV season...Races 8 and 9 combine for 1 season, don't they?

/head spinning


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

Only one more day until TAR returns! I am so excited, and thrilled to be back to the classic format.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

hefe said:


> When is "last season?"
> 
> When they win, is it for the whole TV season? Or is it for one TAR season, of which there are 2 in a TV season...Races 8 and 9 combine for 1 season, don't they?
> 
> /head spinning


They win for the whole TV season, I believe.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I THINK 6 and 7 (?) may have been nominated in the same "season", Emmy-wise. I'd have to go back and check.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Does the emmy reward based on season on year though? I think the show has to air during the previous calendar year. Not sure what that means in terms of TAR, as it would still cover 2 seasons...


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Can't wait to hear these words. :

"The world is waiting for you. Good luck, ......travel safe...........GO!!!!"


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> Can't wait to hear these words. :
> 
> "The world is waiting for you. Good luck, ......travel safe...........GO!!!!"


And right before the end of that sentence, the Eyebrow Raise!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

hefe said:


> When they win, is it for the whole TV season? Or is it for one TAR season, of which there are 2 in a TV season...Races 8 and 9 combine for 1 season, don't they?


I seem to recall reading somewhere that they can only submit one Race per season for the Emmys.

Last year, they could have entered one of 5, 6, or 7 (but not all three combined, nor each one separately). As a result, they chose to enter Race #7 (the one with Romber) for consideration.

I don't remember where I read that, but it would have been around the time the Emmys happened in September.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

Animgif said:


> Damn the rules, I'm *STOKED*! Who else is ready for the best TV show _ever_ to come back on? I know I am. This is one of the very few shows I will actually watch live and endure commercials so as to not have to wait to see it.


If you just wait about 20 to 25 minutes into the shows airing, you can watch the whole show without commercials and still finish watching it at the same time as everybody else.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

berfy said:


> If you just wait about 20 to 25 minutes into the shows airing, you can watch the whole show without commercials and still finish watching it at the same time as everybody else.


I know...but I don't even want to wait that long =)


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I have class tonight. Dammit. Lucky for me, next week is the last week of this class, and then I switch to Monday nights. I can watch TAR live! I'm so glad we're back to the classic format.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I sooo hope they've learned a few lessons about "clues" that really are just boring "go here" instructions. I pray they put at least a _little_ mystery or suspense in the clue box this time.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yippee! I can't wait!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That was wierd. I tried to reply in the other thread and point out that it wasn't a duplicate since it was the official thread for tonight's episode but by the time I got my message composed, the thread had been moved. 

I'm stoked. Can't wait to see them get back to the real "round-the-world" format. Sadly, I don't think they'll ever get back to giving real "clues," as the American public in general is not smart enough to play along, but it's still a great show and better than nearly anything else on TV.

As for the Emmys, they air in September and cover the previous year of television. Considering that it takes a couple of months for the nominating and voting process, I'm fairly certain that the cut off date is the end of the standard TV season in May. This means that a show which aired in summer 2005 can be nominated for a 2006 Emmy and is competing against something that aired in spring 2006. As for TAR, I don't know if they submit an entire season for consideration or if they only pick one or two episodes like those in the drama and comedy/musical categories do. I wouldn't think that they'd expect the voters to watch full seasons of all the nominees so each show probably can only submit one or two episodes for consideration.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I've been watching the TAR7 DVD to get myself in the proper frame of mind for tonight.

You know, that "Not The Amazing North American Family Vacation" frame of mind.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I sooo hope they've learned a few lessons about "clues" that really are just boring "go here" instructions. I pray they put at least a _little_ mystery or suspense in the clue box this time.


Hear, Hear. :up:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

devdogaz said:


> I tried to reply in the other thread and point out that it wasn't a duplicate since it was the official thread for tonight's episode


There can be no such thing earlier than 1 hour before showtime.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I posted this in alerts also, but check your season passes. I showed it listed in the to do list, but when browsing by time to see what else was on I noticed it wasn't set to record. It showed I had a season pass so not sure what happened. It also gave me no conflicts when I told it to record tonights 2 hour episode also.


----------



## wes000 (Apr 5, 2004)

Is anyone else excited about this show? I am, my wife and I enjoy watching it. I dont really care for reality television but I enjoy this show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

So is this the official thread, then? I'm confused.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

We still have several hours to go out here. My favorite show!


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I didn't enjoy the family season at all. I'm glad they are going back to the original format!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

This looks like a great season. The mix of people is good and the first episode I really enjoyed.


----------

